# Coming to Orange Beach from San Diego



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey everyone! Been reading a few post and searching for information on fishing from orange beach. Just wanted to get some ideas of what to expect. My wife and I are flying back to spend some time with the in laws in a few weeks. Going to be staying at white caps condos in orange beach. Just wanted to know what I should expect from surf fishing in the gulf. I do a lot of fishing down here in San Diego in our bays and surf. We mostly use swimbaits, krocs, castmasters, or bait and wait with dropper loops. 

I'm bringing my cabela's salt striker inshore travel casting rod and an abu c4 6600. What should I bring from my tackle and what should I expect to catch in the surf and bay. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll find bay access limited unless you have a boat, kayak or paddleboard, but more than enough surf access and good fishing to make up for it. We are coming into an excellent time of year to fish from the beach and can expect action with quite a few species including, Flounder, Redfish (Red Drum), Pompano, Spanish Mackerel, Ladyfish, Bluefish, Speckled Trout and more. 

Tackle wise, you'll do fine with the setups you mentioned. I prefer artificials most days but there are days when a bait and a weight will do best. For artificials I keep various lures on me and it really depends on conditions and species of course but if there were a few go-to baits to have I'd include:

- 3" swimbaits (3/8-1/2oz)
- Rat L Traps in gold, chrome or "natural" color schemes
- 3/4-1oz white bucktail jigs
- 1/2-3/4oz spoons (those Krocodiles will work great)
- 3" Gulp shrimp in pearl white, new penny or similar with different jig heads

If you get in town and need some help other than what you end up reading on this forum, feel free to swing by our tackle shop on canal rd in OB. I can get you additional info if wanted.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome man and very informative! I'll definitely come in and check out Sams.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone tried any Colt Snipers from Shimano? They are a little bit heavier than 3/4oz spoons but cast a mile and have a great swimming action.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Fishing Orange Beach*

Tmitch,
I've fished at Orange Beach right beside Grand Point Condos. There is a seawall there that yielded tons of Spanish with Gotchas and Silver Spoons (1/2 oz as I recall). Also went out the jetty's and fished till we got tired of catching blues. We caught so many that when we lost one we just laughed, the next cast and you were hooked up again. Third spot is right beside and slightly under the bridge. There is a lot of water flowing through there during tides at a very fast pace.

All of these are not a bad walk and I think you should get into some fish. The surf in this area is less crowded also. The water should be cooling so the moon, sun and stars are set for you. Hope this helps.

Hopefully the pic will post, marked A (Jettys), B-Seawall, and (C) Bridge area, have fun.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used them offshore but here in our surf they are a touch on the heavy side and a little bigger than what I would consider optimal considering the most abundant bait in the surf here in OB right now is small Menhaden and Anchovy.

Big Jacks would hit them I'm sure and probably Bull Redfish but you will definitely do more damage with smaller lures or at least ones with more action at slower speeds that can be effectively fished in less than 8' of water.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Fishing Orange Beach*

Tmitch,
Like Chris said, he is the local go to guy for tackle, info and anything else needed. Besides, a Gotcha will wear your forearm out if you fish it for a long time.

Moral to the story here, go by his tackle shop!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The jetties are a great spot right now for Spanish mackerel. Incoming tide is best.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys! Gonna have to pick up a gotcha while I'm out there. Haven't ever fished one of those here in SD. Looking forward to posting some reports in a couple weeks!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

With the gotcha's just reel and twitch constantly. The jig head makes the lure to dart side to side when you twitch. Play with it for 30 minutes and you will be a pro with it. Easy lure to use in my experience. Get the combo pack if you find it. decent bit of savings as you will possibly loose one or two. I'm sure Chris will give you all the info you need! Good luck.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Great Post*

I will be down staying at the Peridido Resort for three days and hopefully find some time to fish the Jetty How is the walk out on the Jetty? Is it possible to catch fish from the shore to the right of the Jetty marked A? again thanks guys


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Fishing Orange Beach*

WMAC,
Yes, the walk from the street to the seawall, then on out to the Jettys is not a bad walk at all. I would load up with whatever you are taking regarding lures, rods/reels, etc. Check with ChrisV about which lures he suggests to use but I have successfully used Gotchas, silver spoons and Rattle Traps from all three areas. One morning the Blues were schooling on the west side of the Jettys and it was literally almost a fish on every cast.

We did not fish live bait but were quite successful from the Sea Wall with Gotchas and Spanish Mackerel. You can purchase whatever you will need at Sam's Bait and Tackle in Orange Beach. Chris is there and happy to help.

Good luck, catch a bunch and post some pics.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks*

I'm well over due a vacation and the Ocean becomes my therapy, Nothing better than being out on the water before sunrise. I will take your advice and hopefully pull something out near the jetty, will keep you guys posted thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

San Diego, born & raised, I left there 20 odd years back, best move I ever made.

Two wholly different worlds of fishing here & there.
One thing I do miss is throwing iron at Yellowtails around the kelp beds.

Good advice here so far, Sam's or J&M will both take very good care of you setting you up to target whatever you like. 
And they will not steer you wrong or rape your wallet.
One thing for sure here, in the surf & inshore you can never go wrong with live shrimp or 2-4" live bait fish.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

one addition to the aforementioned lures is the Bubble Rig.
This time of year it is probably THE most effective lure for pier or surf :thumbsup:









The stores mentioned should carry them and give instruction of use.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Bubble rig*

I remember my first trip to the Gulf about 4 years ago and out at the Pier near Fort Walton, first time seeing a Bubble Rig. Guys were slamming Spanish Macks with them. A nice gentlemen at the Pier gave me one rigged up,my daughter and I had a blast with the Spanish Macks, otherwise may have been an empty day. Anyhow will definitely have a couple rigged for the Surf. Any colors work better than others ?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

hey chile, me too!Poway hs class of 65. hung around coronado,north park, pacific beach then went north too huntington beach for many years. Moved here 11 years ago.Used to hang out on the bow the whole trip slinging surface iron. it was addicting.
have you seen any of the reports from the SoCal landings? It's on fire out there ,I mean fishing that is.yellowfin,bluefin,yellowtail, and dolphin being caught on 1/2 day boats. That and the weather are the only things I miss a little.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fishing has been insane out here this summer. Seems like everyday boats are coming back with limits and 1/2s are getting you bft, yft, and dodos. Sadly I haven't been able with work and everything to go out. Only been fishing the bays, cliffs, and jetties. It has still been pretty dang good this year though.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is my PB Shovelnose this year. Biggest fish I've caught so far since I haven't gone out yet.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That view right there would put you on the West side of Harbor Island, am I right?


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep right where the park is on harbor island.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jcallaham,
SD High in 86 lived in North Park at the time.
Also lived in OB, Kearny Mesa, Murphy Canyons, Mira Mesa and Point Loma.
Left in 94 and good riddance.
Only thing I miss is knowing several of the sport boat crews, and being able to walk on a couple of the boats for free if there was room.
I lived three blocks from the landing then.
Life/ fishing was awesome!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

tmitch06 said:


> Here is my PB Shovelnose this year. Biggest fish I've caught so far since I haven't gone out yet.


yup ,that's a nice one. You won't get any of those around here,you get toothy ones though .I think you will like it here.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey I'm looking to pick up my brother in law and father in law some combos for the jetty surf and pass. What line weight and action do yall suggest?


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey you ****-Guys...
You aren't alone, even if I am a three times a year visitor to the Gulf Coast area for fishing. I like to call the area my 'Home Fishing Grounds". We are in Indiana , right across the Ohio River from Louisville, KY...Moved here when I retired in 2000 from teaching in San Berdoo County. My name here.."Mayor Al" refer's to being the Mayor of Cajon Pass, up to the time when the RR bulldozed the last buildings in the Ghost Town of Cajon .
We fished out of the party boat or Panga rental's in Ensenada, BC as it was worth the extra drive to get the cheap Mexican charters and open limits on most everything we wanted to fish for.:whistling:
I don't miss SoCal at all, but I do enjoy watching some of the fishing shows on Fox Sports Calif. Can't believe Dan Hernandez is still pumping rods onTV.


We shore fish Santa Rosa St Park and the surf west of PCB most of the time we are down there. In Feb we have a two day charter set to go get some Tuna, if we get any kind of a weather break...If not we'll be in Line at Joe-Patti's for some to take home !!

Hope you enjoy your trip east, we love the area from Mobile (Brick Pit BBQ is at the top of our list) to Appalachacola, and look forward to returning soon

Did you know that Lester Holtz, the NBC News guy is from SD Hoover HS.?


----------

